# 2009 Haunt "The Krypt"



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys, just thought I'd show my progress on my walk through that I've mostly talked about doing, but now it's actually happening! I just tried out Google Sketchup last week, and to be honest I had no idea what I was doing with my haunt until I tried sketchup. It has been such a help for giving a clear idea of my whole concept.










I will have an electric Chair room with a prison cell type thing(the green box) when you first walk in. You will then go into a hallway and enter a bathroom where I will have my toilet, claw footed tub,etc.. After this you will enter a hallway/tunnel of body bags which leads into the last room:a kitchen/chop shop where I will have my fridge, oven, and other various things of gore.








Today I tried my first shot at distressing a panel and I must say I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.I used watered down shades of green on a white base.I think it'll look great for the bathroom scene.I added some props into the pic too, just for the heck of it. I made the cleaver from this tutorialhttp://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7174&highlight=cleaverand the lantern I picked up at Goodwill.









I'm going to keep using this same panel to test other paint schemes so I'll post pics whenever I come up with new ones. I'll keep everyone updated with construction,painting,etc so be on the look out!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What this what your last picture was?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

I was just going to pm you about that.I added it to my signature, but I had a feeling it was kind of like a banner right? Just tell me to delete it if I'm not supposed to have an image like that on my signature. No problem.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's just fine


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

SWEET!!! thanks


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent! Keep posting progress pics!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I really like the paint on the wall panels - great job... can't wait to see more!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good keep us posted


----------



## badlander2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks like your walls are pretty detailed! Good work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice concept!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

*Score!*

Just got news yesterday that a relative of mine has a basement full of stuff most importantly ......butcher equipment:meat hooks, knives, metal signs, meat cutting diagrams,... etc.!!! He was a former butcher at Jewel back in the day and moving to a retirement home. I guess anyone from my family is welcome to take anything before the house is sold. I should be going sometime this week so I'll post pics. My dads family is known for their collections of ''junk" as some may put it, so I'm guessing there is much more than just butcher stuff. I'll see what I can find..this should be great!!!:googly:


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome work, it looks like your haunt is going to be pretty cool!


----------



## badlander2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, you hit the goldmine!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey everyone:jol:, just wanted to give a little update and ask a question. Well, I lost my camera charger , ordered a new one and a battery and now I realize the camera is broke. Sorry no pics until I buy a new camera. Well first off I've been pondering on a new name because "The Krypt" I have realized doesn't really fit my haunt and a more kid friendly name would be better. "Scare shack", "Kreep Shack", "Kreep House", just some ideas, please suggest any you may have. Anyways, I'm painting panels and working on various props now....first time trying monster mud and I love it!!! I'm making a couple reaper props that will hang on crosses and I'm remaking some store bought pumpkin guys form last year...these will all be monster mud props. Also, I have decided to make a small corn maze at the end of the walkthrough, it'll be about 20' by 20' I'm guessing. My neighbor has a farm in town, the only farm around this area, so we'll have to make a deal with him for cornstalks, hay bales. etc. I'll get a camera when I can....


----------

